# finally updated Rhom



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok so its either a rhom or a medinae, here finally is a clear pic.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

o come on i finally get a clear pic. help and tell me what kind he is


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a Rhombeus to me


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Rhom


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I say rhom, whats the other fish you have in there with him?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

When did you take the pic, night or day? Was it when you first turned the lights on after having them off for a while? If that pic was taken when the lights had been on for a couple of hours then I will definately say it's a rhom. If it was taken when the lights were just introduced then it still may be a medinai.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

by looking at the face and its exact struture it appears to be a Rhom from my perspective :







:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me, but last time I said that Genin slamed me


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Looks like a rhom to me, but last time I said that Genin slamed me


:laugh: Yes but I believe you may have the last laugh. It does look more like a rhom. However, if you look very close see how it still has orange around the pectoral fin area. In the other picture that was a rather distinctive red and we couldn't see the end of the tail. 
In this one we can see the end of the tail and there is a black band,which i stated before usually only happens to my medinai when the lights are off, and his red has turned to a very light orange which once again looks like my medinai when the lights have been off. Once he states when he took the pic, day or night, and whether the lights had been off for a while, then an ID (as accurate as possible from pictures) can be made with as little confounds as possible.

Joe


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

day. 430pm. lights off just for pic. werent off for more than a min. the room was really bright


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Fish looks like a compressus group member, which means its not a rhomb or a medinai. Angle would help more in the picture.

Here is the reference for my opinion: S. compressus group


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well if that was during the day then it is not a medinai. Fishman2 I see what you mean about the compressus group, infact I have seen another fish on pfish.net that looks exactly like that one and myself and others said it was a medinai. It should still be on the first page of piranha discussion if you check. Maybe it is a member of S. Compressus.

Joe


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhom a med. has alot more red


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks. so its officially a rhom then.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This post is a clear example of putting a tag on fish on a poor photograph. What I see is mixture of large spots, some elongated and other small ones, fitting any species of serrasalmin to include S. rhombeus, and the compressus group. For a person to simply imply it is a rhombeus on structure alone is doomed to later regret it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This post is a clear example of putting a tag on fish on a poor photograph. What I see is mixture of large spots, some elongated and other small ones, fitting any species of serrasalmin to include S. rhombeus, and the compressus group. For a person to simply imply it is a rhombeus on structure alone is doomed to later regret it.


 yeah this is very true, fish can be deformed and appear like something they arent, and many Serr species look very alike if you were color blind


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

making best on the picture... although it does share some similiarities with the current compressus photos, I see some differences in finage, as well as facial structure. Its a good looking fish, and you might have to leave it at that for now.


----------

